# "NEW" High End HID Lights in the future..?



## bulbmogul (Apr 8, 2018)

Been looking to add something new and high end to my meager collection of lighting but nothing new seems to be offered already that I do not have. Would like to see either a new HID Light by SUREFIRE or a even bigger and better "LARGER" LEMAX LX100 possibly..Not interested in any type of upgraded or modified but "NEW BLOOD"..! Please don't tell me to buy any type of upgrade of any light as this is not what I am after..Surely someone can produce a USD$5000.00 or more MEGA HID Light.


----------



## Rat (Apr 8, 2018)

How about a short-arc ?
I have a megaray MR175 it throws an insane beam. They are a little pricey new I think around $7-8000 USD
I would not order there battery pack I use a much lighter and smaller battery system.
https://www.megaray.com/hand-held


:naughty:


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 8, 2018)

Rat said:


> How about a short-arc ?
> I have a megaray MR175 it throws an insane beam. They are a little pricey new I think around $7-8000 USD
> I would not order there battery pack I use a much lighter and smaller battery system.
> https://www.megaray.com/hand-held
> ...


----------



## sledhead (Apr 8, 2018)

*Rat*....you should post the picture of your lights that you posted in Djoonies "WTB Beast" add. Beautiful set of lights and quite the comparison. The MegaRay is a beast.


----------



## BVH (Apr 8, 2018)

The Megaray is nice but the tethering aspect is quite a turn-off. I made a carbon fiber battery tube to hang under one of mine but even that is not very convenient. I posted that mod somewhere in the HID section some years ago. But in my humble opinion, if you have a Gen3, 12 MCP Maxabeam, the Megaray will be an improvement but not a "WOW" one. You can find them used as I did on Ebay for a heck of a lot less money. I picked up a set of three for about $1,300 each IIRC.

If member Getlit produces his LightSword, that will be the be-all, end-all in handheld (tethered to a PS) Short Arc lights. Not yet decided but it could be a 1,600 Watt or more light. If you haven't read the thread, it's great reading and some of the renderings are fabulous. This is the light I'm waiting for!!


----------



## XeRay (Apr 9, 2018)

bulbmogul said:


> Would like to see either a new HID Light by SUREFIRE or a even bigger and better "LARGER" LEMAX LX100 possibly..Not interested in any type of upgraded or modified but "NEW BLOOD"..! .Surely someone can produce a USD$5000.00 or more MEGA HID Light.


The limits to the Lemax or XeVision housing is 80 to 85 watts. There is no quality bulb in the world to support this specific technology any higher (only Chinese junk bulbs and ballasts for the automotive aftermarket, but illegal in the USA for automotive). Why do you think Surefire only went to 40 or 45 watts with your purchased lights ? They we're"testing the market" when they made your set. They are obviously focused on LED and gun mounted HID only. Don't hold your breath for any more coming from them unless another major war breaks out (God Forbid !!!). Even their President told me directly, HID is no longer a high priority about 2 years back. As for an LX-100 forget that too, 100W it's impossible. The highest as I said is 80-85 watts. Any ballast for that would come from us, no matter if it's a light from Lemax or XeVision. It would require our Igniter/socket, "Ultra" ballast and bulb as well as the reflector from Phoenix EP. Adding power to the standard 70 or the superpower head makes more sense, the head of the 70W Superpower is already under-powered for it's size. An even larger head would be ridiculous taken to the extreme.


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 10, 2018)

I know you have HF5 but Hellfighter 4 with High, Low and Strobe mode light is still available for sale!
https://www.surefire.com/illumination/weaponlights/heavy-gun/hellfighter-4.html


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 12, 2018)

The 12Mcd Maxabeam and the Megaray are the "obvious" choice here. Maybe also a Polarion. There aren't that many companies making these kinds of lights.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 12, 2018)

I'd dare say too bourgeoisie for what is being sought! Notwithstanding the considerable prowess of both of your suggestions!



Karl


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 12, 2018)

The retail price of the Megaray MR175 is around 7.500$! You might get it a little bit cheaper if you ask the right seller.



Detailed Infos can be found here.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 12, 2018)

No doubt an amazing light!

Karl


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 12, 2018)

Damn, I guess Megaray is the king of the portable lights:wow:​


----------



## BVH (Apr 12, 2018)

I'd say the 12 MCP MB and MR are on-par with each other. The MB's tiny spot puts a much brighter dot on a target at xxxx Yards whereas the MR's spot is not as bright but is twice the size making it easier to identify what it is that you're seeing at those far distances.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 12, 2018)

Did you ever upgrade one of them to 300 watts ?


----------



## BVH (Apr 12, 2018)

No, I'm not quite that good with electronics. I got fairly good at buying non-functioning Sorensen DCS model programmable DC power supplies, fixing them and selling them for a small profit though. I did it mostly for the fun of it. It's quite fun to open the package, pop off the top cover and commence diagnosis. Out of about 50 purchased, I was able to fix and sell 34.


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 13, 2018)

djjoonie said:


> Damn, I guess Megaray is the king of the portable lights:wow:​



I certainly consider it to be. It has the most lumens in the spot at high intensity (because much of the light is actually in the spot), the highest light quality (together with the Maxabeam), the highest power, instant-on and as far as I know can run continously at 175W (only recent Maxabeams can run continously at max power). 

BVH's light with the mounted battery is definitely one of my dream lights!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 13, 2018)

The_Driver said:


> I certainly consider it to be. It has the most lumens in the spot at high intensity (because all of the light is actually in the spot), the highest light quality (together with the Maxabeam), the highest power, instant-on and as far as I know can run continously at 175W (only recent Maxabeams can run continously at max power).
> 
> BVH's light with the mounted battery is definitely one of my dream lights!



Any of the Gen 3 Maxa Beam lights can be programmed to operate on high the entire time. 
The latching high programming is spelled out in the owners/operation manual. 

What is required is the use of the LiPO battery.


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 13, 2018)

That's why I wrote "recent". 
It needs a LiFePO4 battery.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 13, 2018)

What the Maxa Beam NEEDS is a power source capable of high constant operation. The chemistry is irrelevant. Peak Systems strongly recommends the LiFePO4 battery since it has that CONTINUOUS output capability. Use of power packs previously offered may permanently damage the pack itself when the light is used on high in continuous operation. For example, hooking up to your lead-acid auto battery will run the Maxa Beam until the Sun comes up...most likely. Somewhat less a "portable" option however. 

The portability aspect of the Megaray is a deterrent from my perspective...notwithstanding the Mega PRICE!! The $7,500 figure mentioned is not my understanding however and I have had contact with them in the past. I like to *USE* my "toys"----if only occasionally. I think this might be a once or twice, "lemme show the boys, honey" use, really more impractical for me than I usually venture. Were I to be able to swing a "bargain" on this one however, I'd consider it....as well as a porter to haul it about for me! It would never be my EDC...except in my dreams...



Karl


----------

